# Plunge or fixed router for dovetail jig



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

It probably doesn't matter really, but with style of router is better for use with Leigh dovetail jigs. I currently have a plunge/fixed router with the fixed base attached to my router table. I was looking at getting a second router so I don't have to change out bits when using the jig. 

Does it matter? Which is better?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The dovetail jigs need the router height to be set, so if you use a plunge router base, it needs to be set at the correct height first, hence no use of the plunge.

Think about the shape of the dovetail. This is why the jigs push the router into the wood. Slight height adjustments are used to get the joint to fit.


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*Router*

I have a Bosch 1617 with both fixed and plunge bases. After using them both on my D4R I prefer the fixed base.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I prefer a fixed base on a dovetail jig. Typically, the visibility is a bit better with the fixed base. I currently have an old Craftsman fixed speed dedicated to the dovetailer but am thinking about setting my Bosch Colt up to accept guide bushings and trying it. One of those projects on my round tuit list.:blink:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Either router would work but if you are just using the router for dovetail joints I would get the fixed base. A plunge router is more cumbersome and heavier.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Dvoigt said:


> It probably doesn't matter really, but with style of router is better for use with Leigh dovetail jigs. I currently have a plunge/fixed router with the fixed base attached to my router table. I was looking at getting a second router so I don't have to change out bits when using the jig.
> 
> Does it matter? Which is better?


i would have to fix base routers if it were me. Once the bit's are set that you don't have to change. Lot's of extra work. 
what i done was buy 2 ryobi combo table and router for $99 These have worked for me for over 3 yrs now and still going. I have the gifkins dovetale jig. It is a movable jig not a fix. I like that better only 2 set ups and you are ready to do dovetale and they come out perfect. One table for tales and one for pin's. That way you dont have to change back and forth. I cut lot's of dovetales and pin's i have made probly 500 or so of jewelry box's. I set up at craft show's. I can be done with this set up before you can change bit's and set height of bit's. here is the link if interested 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=10053&langId=-1&keyword=router&storeId=10051


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Fixed base tends to have a lower center of gravity, which makes it a bit easier to balance.


----------

